# Reasonable Priced Grain Free



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I am not sure what reasonable price is to you. We just switched our seven month old over to Purina pro plan grain free lamb and egg. She did well on her nutro but her stools were smelly and she wanted to eat them. This food seems to have solved the problem. It is normally 48 dollars for a 24 lb bag at petsmart. We used a coupon match and a mfg coupon and got ten dollars off. We got it for 38 dollars. I think they have a few different formulas as the meat source in the grain free.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

We u7se 4Health from Tractor Supply. I can't tell youoff the topof myhead but Ithink it is like $38 for 30 pound bag. Our dogs thrive on it.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

You can get some great prices at chewy.com with free delivery. I use Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach. !t is under $40.00 for a 30lb. bag. My pups do great on it


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I can't find the link I wanted right now but I know a lot of breeders that used to say Diamond was just fine (including Taste of the Wild) now advise against it thanks to excessive recalls. It makes me nervous so just thought I'd throw it out there. One nice thing about Purina is they own all of their own facilities and they're only used for dog food-which is one reason why they don't have recalls with random metals, etc. being found in their food.


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

Is the Purina Pro Plan Sensitive formula Grain Free?

We are paying 54.00 for a 24lb of the Nature's Recipe from Petsmart. It is much cheaper on chewy, (47) so I think we will be switching to them completely.

I just don't want to spend a ton on food for him yet, because I don't know that he is going to eat it. But... I need to get him eating so I am willing to try different things.

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm a huge chewy.com fan. It's two hours to the nearest pet store with any kind of selection where I live, so it's a big convenience.

I've been experimenting with different foods for my senior Aussie, and you can usually get smaller bags of their brands? By unit it's probably a little more but at least then you're not stuck with $40 worth of food no one will eat?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I don't think the sensitive stomach is grain free. The grain free say natural and Grain free right on the bag. I also recommend buying a small bag if you want to try something else. When we switched to the proplan we bought a 4 lb bag. It lasted a week. It gave us time to see if it worked and if she liked it. They make a tuna and egg, a lamb and egg, and a chicken grain free.


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

Thank you! I think we will just get a small bag and try it that way first. I hadn't even thought of that, I've been so worried about him.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Merrick has some nice priced grain free dog foods as well. Fromm is great, but it's a bit more pricey tho


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Look at Purina's website, they did have a rebate for up to $18.00 off to try it. That would cover a small bag.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I pay about $70 (rounded) for Dr Tims RPM Pork & Salmon for a 40lb bag at chewy. The indicated amount to feed is 1.75 to 2.75 cups a day. 

Purina PP grain free is $50 (rounded up) for 24 lb bag at chewy. The indicated amount is 2.25 - 3.25 cups a day.

I guess it also depends on how much you feed a day.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

We're feeding Pro Pac grain free now. It runs about $40 for 30 lbs.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I switch off between Earthborn Grain free and a local brand Three Dog Bakery Grain free. Both are about 48 - 49 dollars for a 26 lb bag or 24 lb box.

Many people I know in my golden club buy two or three brands and mix them together.


----------



## Dave92 (Jul 31, 2015)

I'll have to keep that in mind


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

Just curious why you are looking for grain free? Is that a preference of yours or have you had a previous allergy test that indicates your dog reacts to grains? Less than 10% of dogs have an allergy to grains, more often then not it is the protein source. 

I also agree with others in the post that indicate that the 4-Health brand a tractor supply is a quality food.


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

LUCKYme said:


> Just curious why you are looking for grain free? Is that a preference of yours or have you had a previous allergy test that indicates your dog reacts to grains? Less than 10% of dogs have an allergy to grains, more often then not it is the protein source.
> 
> I also agree with others in the post that indicate that the 4-Health brand a tractor supply is a quality food.


I'm just seeing this! Our newest dog has a severe reaction to grain, and we just found out has allergies to red meat. When we got him, he has runny stools and open sores from inflamation (he was chewing and scratching like a mad man) from the red meat.

My female, Goose, also has indicators of a grain allery. Since putting her on grain-free all of her issues have disappeared and she seems to be a different dog.

We still have not settled on a new food, and we are currently still feeding Nature's Recipe to all of them.


----------



## Poppy2 (Jun 23, 2015)

I have tried just about every grain free out there. Acana was ok, but pricey.Merrick was ok for awhile at a reasonable price compared to Acana. Ingredients were very similar.

Zignature is what I feed now. Zssential Formula
Couldn't be happier!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't trust anything made by Diamond. That would include Taste of the Wild and 4Health. 

Fromm and Victor both gave my dogs upset stomachs.

Acana and Orijen would be my top picks in quality, but they are out of my price range.

I have been happy with Earthborn. My dogs do well on it, and it runs about $50 for a 28 lb bag. I get it from Amazon


----------

